# my new rig :D



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2008)

i figured i would start a worklog of my oc's on my 5000BE and 3850s.

i'm currently having some post issues but as soon as those are worked out and it doesnt take 5+min to boot to the windows loading screen i'll start pushing this thing

current settings 
bus @200mhz
multi @ 16x
volts @ 1.4v
HTT @ 1ghz
ram @ 800mhz 4-4-4-12 2T 2.1v (its micron D9s so i'll start to push it once my post issues are fixed)

some early benchies












PS i have gotten 3.44ghz @1.65v so far but i'm working on getting it stable.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats pretty good there man! I've done one science mark with my new stuff.. got a worse score then you! lol


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2008)

here is a furbench run no xfire on this single card only







mem/cache bench


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

Why only one card??? but that is a pretty nice score for fur!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2008)

CCC decided today that it didnt see my other card....i'm going to reinstall it and see if that fixes it


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

all right, sounds good! Wish the best, and I'm here wooting for ya!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 22, 2008)

w00t for my stuff!  Keep pushing it cdawall!

And btw - where's that dual-stage cascade???


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2008)

making it next year now i ran out of time for competition i might throw some DICE on this though


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 22, 2008)

Sweet!  Can't wait.  I hope the chip isn't cold-bugged!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2008)

it more than likely is but thats why you do DICE cause its very controllable


----------



## suraswami (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks.  I will try to run those tests and post here.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2008)

3.41ghz 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=350528


----------



## Squirrely (Apr 23, 2008)

Very nice on the 3.41!

Whats the max base clock on your NB? My M2N-SLI Deluxe can max at 290mhz for the FSB.

May want to try and get it up (if you can), then set your multiplier accordingly. Heres my clocks on my 5000+ BE:






The HT Link is on a 5x multiplier, and its stable as well.  My CPU is stable until 3ghz, but then even if I put the volts up to 1.4, it still doesn't like past 3ghz. I only do 2.8 to let my ram run at 400. I always back down a good bit. 

Well, hope you get higher, I have heard some people get past 3.5 I think.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thats some sweet speed, did you lower your HT multi and/or RAM speed, and mostly volts and temps?


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 23, 2008)

i wonder if i can get my 6000 X2 that high....


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 23, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i wonder if i can get my 6000 X2 that high....



I would imagine it is possible, I had a 4800+ stable at 3.125GHz, just depends on the chip, your cooling, and you motherboard.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2008)

i haven't really tweaked anything yet i was just pushing high multi+some minor bus speeds

i haven't even tried dropping HTT multi yet  and i know the ram isn't even breaking a sweat yet

new superpi run







as for the 6000+ if its an F3 windsor you should be able to hit 3.5+


----------



## Squirrely (Apr 23, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i wonder if i can get my 6000 X2 that high....



I think you can get around that, but not much higher. The 6000+ is a 90nm chip, unlike the 5000+ BE which is a 65nm chip.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 23, 2008)

couple more questions, where do i get the mod 1.5 xs super pi, and i notice in some screen shots your HT link is same as FSB, are you doing that to get it stable for running super PI?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.com/pi/

and thats just cpuz being dumb its @ 5x so 230*5=1150mhz


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 23, 2008)

now i cant wait for my AC MX-2 to arrive and Xigmatek to release the Achilles S1284.  and thanks for the link!


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 23, 2008)

wow nice for an amd chip!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2008)

no prob but i really doesn't take a really good cooler to get a good oc i'm on a coolermaster gemini II and its doing just fine


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 23, 2008)

i was testing my BE at the speeds in my cpu-z validation sig and it was hitting 48c, using AS5 now on my Zalman CPNS 9500 , AC MX-2 will be here before the end of the week so that should help.  I should work on doing some cable management to improve airflow, but I lack the motivation to go buy some round IDE cable and zip ties to help.  I also kinda regret getting an AC Accelero S1 Rev 2 for my 3870 cause now I can't fit a side fan in my case.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2008)

what did you measure temps with? everything im using is giving me wacky temps


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 23, 2008)

I was using both Everest and Speed Fan which gave identical temps for the core.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> i was testing my BE at the speeds in my cpu-z validation sig and it was hitting 48c, using AS5 now on my Zalman CPNS 9500 , AC MX-2 will be here before the end of the week so that should help.  I should work on doing some cable management to improve airflow, but I lack the motivation to go buy some round IDE cable and zip ties to help.  I also kinda regret getting an AC Accelero S1 Rev 2 for my 3870 cause now I can't fit a side fan in my case.



Hey I remember reading a big article in which they compared lots and lots of TIM.  Still AS5 made to top 5.  MX-2 didn't make it.  That review stopped me from buying the MX-2 to replace AS5.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 23, 2008)

cdawall said:


> what did you measure temps with? everything im using is giving me wacky temps



Try Core temp, coretemeter or A64CPUAssistant.  A64 and Core Temp has logging features.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> now i cant wait for my AC MX-2 to arrive and Xigmatek to release the Achilles S1284.  and thanks for the link!



This is freaky... I have a 5000 BE ,MX-2 and a Xigmatek  on the way


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool p_o_s, hopefully you'll be able to get some decent speeds. Concerning Core temp, coretemeter and A64CPUAssistant, they only read temps of the individual cores (at least from what i see running them).


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 23, 2008)

cdawall, check out my thread about my DFI board in Motherboard and Memory.  I may not be using this chip much longer...


----------



## suraswami (Apr 23, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 23, 2008)

Science Mark Score attached.  I am lagging behind in memory score.  Need to push more.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2008)

tweaked the ram a smidge just a couple subtimings


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2008)

which setting did you change?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 24, 2008)

Drop that multi and crank the system bus!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2008)

suraswami said:


> which setting did you change?



from this






to this








DanishDevil said:


> Drop that multi and crank the system bus!



thats my next step


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2008)

even better run with same timings


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2008)

Holy crap cdawall. Some major overclocking. 

One question though, why aren't you dropping the multiplier and upping the bus? Or does it work better in reverse for AMD chips vs Intel?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Holy crap cdawall. Some major overclocking.
> 
> One question though, why aren't you dropping the multiplier and upping the bus? Or does it work better in reverse for AMD chips vs Intel?



I have lowered my mult and upped the BUS speed.It helps AMD some but mostly because you are upping the RAM speed.

also JR look at my CPU clock. in system specs... I have the same CPU as cdawall but haven't pushed it as hard.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok.  New Score.

Runs at 3315 with little mem timing tweaks.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2008)

memory tweaks on this one 








JrRacinFan said:


> Holy crap cdawall. Some major overclocking.
> 
> One question though, why aren't you dropping the multiplier and upping the bus? Or does it work better in reverse for AMD chips vs Intel?




all you will get is a higher ram speed a high HTT doesn't help anything else


----------



## Xazax (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice OC, im going have a rig exactly like yours soon, but only one 3850 256mb  i got my 5000+ BE at 3.2Ghz 1.4v with an Arctic 7 Freezer, just using an Abit 630a mobo.

5000+ BE is nice i just wish like Intel they would come out with "newer" Dual cores, not just remakes.. like the 4850e that are 45w :/


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2008)

the 4850e is a good remake its got a 1mb cache vs the 5000BEs 512kb


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2008)

according to AMD its only 2 x 512KB.  Where did you see 1MB?


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2008)

But this one has a max temp of 78C as against regular brisbane's 68 to 72.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2008)

suraswami said:


> according to AMD its only 2 x 512KB.  Where did you see 1MB?



It's 1MB shared acrossed both cores.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103257

Looks like an e1/e2 series killer.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2008)

http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=426

According to AMD its individual 512kb cache.  Its the same as previous X2 Brisbane but with less watt output.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2008)

Ahhhh, I got you now. I noticed NewEgg making those typo's quite often anymore.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2008)

for any of you wondering this is what my rig looks like 













oh and xfire is enabled right now so hopefully it will stay that way


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2008)

and i rebooted and its disabled again ugh


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks like I won't be able to compete with you bro.  I just officially swapped my 790FX for a P35...I'm thinking of raffling my other 5000+BE @ TechFuzion.  What ya think?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2008)

yea i saw the word trader comes to mind but i think you will be happy with your rig so


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2008)

Squirrely said:


> Very nice on the 3.41!
> 
> Whats the max base clock on your NB? My M2N-SLI Deluxe can max at 290mhz for the FSB.
> 
> ...



im only hitting about 270mhz but thats cause i'm trying to keep the ram on the 800mhz divider so i can probably hit higher


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 26, 2008)

cdawall, when you change your memory timings do you do them with memset or do you change them in the bios, I tried using memset once and after changing a timing in it, my computer would hang when windows loaded.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2008)

i do the BIOS for most but i set in memst for things i want to tweak in windows


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2008)

here is my 5000+BE
EDIT sorry that was 4600 lol
here is the 5000BE


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey cdawall, since I started the AMD 7-Series Club, you wanna take it over?  Since I don't have one anymore....


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey cdawall, since I started the AMD 7-Series Club, you wanna take it over?  Since I don't have one anymore....



well if thats your way of saying your going to send me your DFI....haha yea i'll take over eventho i'm on a 580x


----------



## suraswami (Apr 26, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Looks like I won't be able to compete with you bro.  I just officially swapped my 790FX for a P35...I'm thinking of raffling my other 5000+BE @ TechFuzion.  What ya think?



You traitor.  When I get the Coolwatch from you this weekend, I am going to beat the shit out of you and officially say you are not my friend anymore (Herbivore beating a carnivore?) .


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2008)

got the volts down to 1.5v @ 3.35ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 27, 2008)

suraswami said:


> You traitor.  When I get the Coolwatch from you this weekend, I am going to beat the shit out of you and officially say you are not my friend anymore (Herbivore beating a carnivore?) .



Look at it this way, he's still getting a DFI board and still running an ATi card! 

EDIT: In case you haven't noticed I love the new ATi (the newer cards)!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2008)

added 3x25mm fans for mosfet cooling so maybe now i can get a better oc


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 27, 2008)

cdawall said:


> well if thats your way of saying your going to send me your DFI....haha yea i'll take over eventho i'm on a 580x



Oh DUH. 



suraswami said:


> You traitor.  When I get the Coolwatch from you this weekend, I am going to beat the shit out of you and officially say you are not my friend anymore (Herbivore beating a carnivore?) .



I'd like to see you try


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2008)

i still vote you send me that 790FX mobo


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't have it dude!  The board's back @ DFI and the processor is shipped off in a trade.  The only AMD thing I have that isn't ATi in my possession is my old A64 3500+!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2008)

so when it comes back from RMA


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 28, 2008)

It won't.  I essentially "traded" for the P35.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

damn maybe they will forget and ship both


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 28, 2008)

P35 shipped Friday.  It will be here tomorrow...

You just keep on dreaming


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

damn oh well guess i'm stuck with the MSI anyone know the vdroop mod for this thing?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

got the ram to DDR800 3-4-4-10 2 T 2.3v will post a SS of that later 

CPU is @ 16.5*202 for that though


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 28, 2008)

Sweet!  Those are the Patriots, right?

I hope my PNY XLR8's are D9s...they'll pair BEAUTIFULLY with my Intel chip and P35


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

yes they are patriots and here is 3-3-3-10 2 T 2.3v 366mhz i forgot to drop to 3.2ghz so i could get 400mhz







and just to scare you stock is 5-5-5-15 2T 2.0v


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

Sweet!  Keep tweakin' it bro!  Glad to see that you're getting some good use out of my chip.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

i'm running out of things to tweak


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

I wanna see how high that board will go.  Max the board out and drop everything else.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I wanna see how high that board will go.  Max the board out and drop everything else.



max bus speed or ram speed or chip speed?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

280htt


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 30, 2008)

So, cdawall, do you have any plans for a case mod?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2008)

cdawall said:


> 280htt



Now push 1.88V, slap on the DS Cascade, and gimme an 18x multi!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> So, cdawall, do you have any plans for a case mod?



some minor stuff drilling thru the mobo tray so i can route wires thru the back, painting those nasty purple brackets replacing the side window with a new that has a 120mm in over the vgas and a hole and tunnel for the cpu to breath from



DanishDevil said:


> Now push 1.88V, slap on the DS Cascade, and gimme an 18x multi!



mobo tops 1.8ish but the thought is there  u will kill it when i get the new 3.5ghz chip form erocker


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2008)

3.5GHz 5k+BE?  Nice!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> 3.5GHz 5k+BE?  Nice!



yea and i already have dibs on it


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh I like! that sounds so good! So far Cda, that looks pretty sweet! Been seeing the thread, but haven't had much to say since I don't know anything about AMD set up...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 30, 2008)

some 3D stuff i got xfire to work but cards @ stock clocks






http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5825234


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2008)

how is my 01 higher then yours?


----------



## cdawall (May 1, 2008)

stock gpu clocks and i don't think xfire works in 01 here i will check


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2008)

shouldn't ur card @ stock kick mines ass @620/850?


----------



## cdawall (May 1, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> shouldn't ur card @ stock kick mines ass @620/850?



i guess? no idea but its only this bench cause the kill yours in 03


here is with single card not much of a gain....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i guess? no idea but its only this bench cause the kill yours in 03
> 
> 
> here is with single card not much of a gain....



do you know what you get in 03 with 1 card? If you don't have any SS don't worry about it.I don't want ur x-fire fucking up on you again.


----------



## cdawall (May 1, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you know what you get in 03 with 1 card? If you don't have any SS don't worry about it.I don't want ur x-fire fucking up on you again.



its fucked again already i rebooted and poof no xfire


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2008)

that sucks man... are the new drivers that are coming out going to fix that?


----------



## cdawall (May 1, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that sucks man... are the new drivers that are coming out going to fix that?



i'm on the new 8.4s i'm going to try 8.2s to see if that does any better but i have some doubts....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'm on the new 8.4s i'm going to try 8.2s to see if that does any better but i have some doubts....



keep us updated.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2008)

cdawall, you know what's weird?  This system underclocked @ like 1.7GHz seems speedier than my BE @ 3.2....


----------



## cdawall (May 1, 2008)

bigger cache


3dm05 run:


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2008)

bumpo


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 5, 2008)

Nice, cdawall are you running 2 bridges or one on the crossfire?


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice, cdawall are you running 2 bridges or one on the crossfire?



just one you really don't need 2...its a waste


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2008)

wakey wakey


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 10, 2008)

cdawall said:


> wakey wakey



hands off sanky 
you have any update for us?


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2008)

i cant run anything that loads both vgas with an oc....i think the 2nd card is a bitch for oc'ing cause card 1 will do 770/1044 but right now 740/1000 is still no go in xfire


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2008)

Did, by any chance you oc the second card by it self in the system? I have very slow internet at work and don't want to read it all... sorry if its a question that has been asked or you've talked about cda...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 10, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> i was testing my BE at the speeds in my cpu-z validation sig and it was hitting 48c, using AS5 now on my Zalman CPNS 9500 , AC MX-2 will be here before the end of the week so that should help.  I should work on doing some cable management to improve airflow, but I lack the motivation to go buy some round IDE cable and zip ties to help.  I also kinda regret getting an AC Accelero S1 Rev 2 for my 3870 cause now I can't fit a side fan in my case.



Mount it externally, sure it will look a little odd but at least your still getting your cooling.


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Did, by any chance you oc the second card by it self in the system? I have very slow internet at work and don't want to read it all... sorry if its a question that has been asked or you've talked about cda...



nah they are both flashed thru the BIOS to 740/1000 right now and it still wont work correctly even if i push the volts up.


also i have ruled out temps cause even at 100% fan speed were the cards were @ ~80C i was still crashing.

could it be a PSU issue? but i doubt that cause they work fine @ stock speeds...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2008)

you got a surround sound sound!? lol.. Love the typo's we give some times... the only thing I could think of as being your PSU is even age... You have a good PSU that should be able to handle the 3850's.... The only thing I don't know is what the box says along the line of "desired PSU watts" on the cards... Like how the 3870 was, I believe, needing at lease a 650 watt PSU... But even that, I saw PSU's that were designed right handling the 3870 at 450w...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 10, 2008)

yes it could be the PSU.. remember overclocking takes more power.


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> you got a surround sound sound!? lol.. Love the typo's we give some times... the only thing I could think of as being your PSU is even age... You have a good PSU that should be able to handle the 3850's.... The only thing I don't know is what the box says along the line of "desired PSU watts" on the cards... Like how the 3870 was, I believe, needing at lease a 650 watt PSU... But even that, I saw PSU's that were designed right handling the 3870 at 450w...




mobo sound 5.1 -> samsung HT-Q40 800watt 5.1 surround sound?

were is the typo


i still don't think its the PSU b/c i dropped the cpu to stock+lower vcore which is like 50w or so vs 98w with the oc and 40w is way more than the vgas use oc'd


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2008)

The Typo must of been my eyes! lol.. sorry about that... and If you run it at stock and still have the problems then its probably due to the card... but what I would then try is the card that won't keep up as the top card.. see how it goes there... Just my guess on it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 11, 2008)

cdawall is this the ram you have 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...g=-1&PurchaseMark=&VideoOnlyMark=False&Page=2
if not please link me to it... also what is the highest speed you can get and what voltage 
thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 11, 2008)

@cdawall
How old is your psu, I see that you having some difficulties. I was just going to say its deteriorated due to capacitor aging.

@POS
Yes, those would be the sticks.

@Cold Storm
It's definitely power supply.


EDIT: Ok cdawall, I think its time to grab a new psu


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> cdawall is this the ram you have
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...g=-1&PurchaseMark=&VideoOnlyMark=False&Page=2
> if not please link me to it... also what is the highest speed you can get and what voltage
> thanks



not quite the same sticks here are mine

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220174



Cold Storm said:


> The Typo must of been my eyes! lol.. sorry about that... and If you run it at stock and still have the problems then its probably due to the card... but what I would then try is the card that won't keep up as the top card.. see how it goes there... Just my guess on it



i think its the 12v rail is dropping under load with an oc...which is the psu not the card cause   i have the same issue under any 3D if i plug in the pci-e connector to the main card and the adapter to the second



JrRacinFan said:


> @cdawall
> How old is your psu, I see that you having some difficulties. I was just going to say its deteriorated due to capacitor aging.
> 
> @POS
> ...



i'm talking to DD about getting his 850w now


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2008)

rofl adding MSI K9A2 anyway $50=


and for PT max clock i got was like 11mhz but my cpu/mobo wouldnt do a high HTT so maybe could have been higher was done @ 5-5-5-15 2.3v

for fun i ran 800@3-4-4-10 2.3v and run 24/7 800 4-4-4-12 2.05v


----------



## Cold Storm (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, that could be an issue.... I have the 750 Real Power and I love the thing... It constant 750 with a 900w peak... I hope you get the issue fixed soon


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2008)

My 850W is 1000W peak!


----------



## cdawall (May 12, 2008)

payed for K9A2 plat and paying for 3850s when thats done i will def pick up that 850w


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2008)

Sweet!  Now to see if I can possibly fit it in a flat-rate box so I don't pay $900 to ship the damn thing


----------



## Cold Storm (May 12, 2008)

Don't you just hate that! I just grab a box that is around work and I'm all good! .... And you have to brag on the psu huh!!! lol.. I'll be looking for a new one myself soon... Damn video card sli!


----------



## cdawall (May 12, 2008)

well you could buy his 850w and sell me your 750w


----------



## cdawall (May 12, 2008)

here is my 3d06 @ 700/900

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6687880


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2008)

cdawall said:


> well you could buy his 850w and sell me your 750w



That works for me, too! LMAO.


----------



## cdawall (May 12, 2008)

got all my single/dual cards up check my hwbot for scores


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2008)

@ DD thats your samsung DDR533 running @800mhz i flashed it up i'm working on timings right now maybe i will get 4-4-4-12 god that would be nice


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2008)

a little tighter almost no performance increase and it took 2.3v to get 4-5-5-15






4-4-4-xx=fail

maybe 5-4-4-x?


----------

